# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Keel,Neus,Oren van je kind - Artikel

## Agnes574

De keel, neus en oren van je kind

De keel, neus en oren van je kind zijn kwetsbaar. Voor je het weet heeft hij een infectie opgelopen. Ouders van Nu zet de meest voorkomende klachten op een rij. 

*Verkoudheid
Je kind heeft rode, waterige ogen en een verstopte neus. Hij moet regelmatig niezen en uit zijn neus komt een waterige afscheiding. Soms heeft hij last van een droge hoest die erger wordt als hij ligt. Andere symptomen kunnen zijn: koorts, pijnlijke keel, vermoeidheid en weinig trek in eten. Ook kan zijn snot een groen-gele kleur hebben. 

Waardoor komt het?
Een verkoudheid is een infectie die wordt veroorzaakt door een virus-infectie op de neus- en keelslijmvliezen. Daardoor kan je kind zo'n vervelende loopneus krijgen. Is je kind jonger dan zes jaar en heeft hij last van groen-geel snot, dan is het waarschijnlijk een bacterie-infectie. Vaak is dan de neusamandel ontstoken. (Bij kinderen vanaf zes jaar duidt het groen-gele snot mogelijk op een ibjholteontsteking.) 

Wat kun je er tegen doen?
Tegen de verkoudheid zelf kun je niets doen. Gelukkig verdwijnt het meestal vanzelf binnen een week. Wel kun je proberen de symptomen te verlichten. Door een loopneus en traanogen verliest je kind meer vocht dan normaal, dus geef hem extra te drinken. In kleinere hoeveelheden, want met een verstopte neus is het ook moeilijker drinken. Tegen een verstopte neus kun je een neusspray of neusdruppels gebruiken. Kies voor druppels of een spray met een fysiologische zoutoplossing, kinderen onder twee jaar mogen namelijk niet alles gebruiken. De zoutoplossing verdunt het slijm in de neus, waardoor je kind beter kan ademen. Wat ook nog wel eens wil helpen is vochtige lucht. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld met je kind naast een stomende douche gaan zitten. Heeft je kind vaak last van een bacterie-infectie (dus last van groen-geel snot) dan kan je huisarts overwegen om de neusamandel te verwijderen.

*Keelontsteking
Heeft je kind last van keelpijn, dan is-ie waarschijnlijk ´gewoon´ verkouden. Ontstoken keelamandelen of keelontsteking (angina) komt bij kinderen onder één jaar nauwelijks voor. Oudere kinderen die een keelontsteking hebben, hebben last van koorts, voelen zich beroerd en hebben geen trek in eten. De keelamandelen (twee amandelvormige klieren in de mond- en keelholte) zijn ontstoken, zwellen op en worden vuurrood. Soms zijn de amandelen zó opgezwollen dat ze elkaar in het midden bijna raken, terwijl er ook witte vlekjes op kunnen voorkomen. Sommige kinderen hebben last van heesheid en moeten hoesten.

Waardoor komt het?
Een ontsteking van de amandelen wordt veroorzaakt door een virus- of bacterie-infectie. Die kan je kind oplopen wanneer hij in contact komt met andere kinderen of volwassenen die met de infectie zijn besmet.

Wat kun je er tegen doen?
Meestal gaat de keelontsteking na een paar dagen vanzelf over. Als de ontsteking langer dan twee dagen in hevigheid blijft toenemen, is het verstandig om naar je huisarts te gaan. Hij kan eventueel met een wattenstokje een keeluitstrijkje maken. Blijkt daaruit dat de ontsteking wordt veroorzaakt door een bacterie-infectie, dan zal hij waarschijnlijk een antibioticakuur voorschrijven. Bij een virusinfectie kan hij niet zo veel doen en zul je moeten afwachten tot het overgaat. Zorg ervoor dat je kind veel drinkt, dat verzacht de pijn een beetje. Heeft je kind chronisch last van ontstoken amandelen, dan worden ze misschien operatief verwijderd. 

*Pseudo-kroep
Een aanval van pseudo-kroep begint met een lichte verkoudheid, die nauwelijks gepaard gaat met koorts. De eerste keer dat je baby een aanval heeft, schrik je waarschijnlijk ontzettend! Het lijkt wel of hij stikt. Hij heeft last van een luide hoest, heesheid en moeite met ademhalen. En vooral door dat laatste kan je kind zelf heel angstig worden. 

Waardoor komt het?
Pseudo-kroep wordt veroorzaakt door een ontsteking en zwelling van het slijmvlies van de stembanden en de bovenste luchtwegen. Door de opgezwollen slijmvliezen wordt de doorgang van het strottenhoofd naar de luchtpijp smaller en kan je kind moeite krijgen met ademhalen. Vooral jonge baby's en peuters hebben er last van, omdat de doorgang van hun strottenhoofd nog erg smal is. 

Wat kun je er tegen doen?
Kalm en rustig blijven, dat is het belangrijkste wat je kunt doen. Want als jij in paniek bent, raakt je kind dat ook en worden de klachten alleen maar erger. Zet je kind rechtop, zo kan hij makkelijker ademen. Ook frisse en vochtige lucht kan helpen. En zorg dat hij voldoende drinkt. Gaat de aanval niet over en blijft je kind last houden van ademnood, waarschuw dan een huisarts. 

*Oorontsteking
Huilt je kind hard en grijpt hij voortdurend naar zijn oren? Of rolt hij steeds met zijn hoofd heen en weer? De kans is groot dat hij oorontsteking heeft, waarschijnlijk een ontsteking van het middenoor. Ook kan er vocht uit zijn oor lopen en kan hij behoorlijk ziek zijn, slechter horen, overgeven, slecht eten en slapen, verhoging en diarree hebben.

Waardoor komt het?
Oorpijn wordt meestal veroorzaakt door een ontsteking van het middenoor. Het slijmvlies van de neus- en keelholte zwelt op, waardoor de verbinding tussen neus- en keelholte en het middenoor (de buis van Eustachius) dicht gaat zitten. Daardoor kunnen virussen en bacteriën beter hun werk doen en ontstaat er makkelijker een infectie. Die infectie gaat gepaard met pus en omdat het pus niet wegkan en zich ophoopt, komt er druk op het trommelvlies te staan. Dat kan ontzettend veel pijn doen. Soms breekt het trommelvlies zelfs open en komt er vocht uit. De pijn verdwijnt dan snel en het trommelvlies groeit vanzelf weer dicht.

Wat kun je er tegen doen?
Vermoed je dat je kind oorontsteking heeft, ga dan met hem naar de huisarts. Is het een oorontsteking, dan zal hij niet meteen antibiotica voorschrijven, maar eerst twee dagen afwachten. De meeste oorontstekingen genezen namelijk uit zichzelf. Wel kun je een warm washandje tegen het zere oor van je kind leggen en, om de druk op zijn oren te verminderen, het hoofdeinde van het bed verhogen. Als je kind ouder is dan twee, met een kussen, en anders door iets onder de poten van het ledikant te leggen. Wanneer je kind last houdt van oorontstekingen, kan de huisarts voorstellen om trommelvliesbuisjes in de oren te plaatsen of de neusamandel te verwijderen. 

*RS-virus
Het lijkt of je kind verkouden is: hij heeft een verstopte neus, moet hoesten en heeft slijm in de longen. Hierdoor krijgt hij problemen met ademhalen. Verder kan hij last hebben van hoestbuien, waarbij hij slijm opgeeft. Jonge baby's hebben meestal geen last van koorts, oudere kinderen juist wel. En in extreem ernstige gevallen kan je kind een grauwe kleur in zijn gezicht hebben en slecht drinken.

Waardoor komt het?
Het RS-virus wordt overgebracht via het inademen van uitgehoeste lucht en aanraking. Het veroorzaakt een infectie in de keel en neus en de kleinste luchtwegvertakkingen. De ziekte komt vooral voor bij baby's en peuters. Die hebben er ook het meeste last van, omdat hun longen nog niet zijn volgroeid. Oudere kinderen en volwassenen kunnen het virus ook bij zich dragen, maar worden er vaak niet zo ziek van. Het RS-virus komt vooral voor in de maanden oktober tot en met maart.

Wat kun je er tegen doen?
Je kind goed uit laten zieken is eigenlijk het enige wat je kunt doen. Als je baby het erg benauwd heeft, kun je hem een fysiologische zoutoplossing geven. Krijgt je baby bijna geen lucht meer, drinkt hij slecht en is hij bijna uitgedroogd, neem dan meteen contact op met je huisarts. Waarschijnlijk zal je kind worden opgenomen in het ziekenhuis.

Voorkomen?
Helaas kun je een infectie nooit echt voorkomen. Maar je kunt wel een paar preventieve maatregelen treffen: 
-Met borstvoeding krijgt je baby afweerstoffen binnen tegen ziektes waar hij vooral in de eerste maanden last van kan krijgen. 
-Goede voeding is erg belangrijk, zo bouwt je kind weerstand op.
-Kleed je baby niet te warm of te koud aan. Als je kind het te koud heeft, worden de slijmvliezen gevoeliger voor infecties. Maar ook als je kind het te warm heeft, hebben virussen meer kans.
-Zet de verwarming op de babykamer niet te hoog; overdag niet warmer dan 22 graden Celsius en 's nachts tussen de 15 en 18 graden. En zorg dat je goed ventileert, zet dus ook in de winter regelmatig het raam open.
-Blijf uit de buurt van mensen die besmet zijn met een virus- of bacterie-infectie.
-Is je kind verkouden, probeer dan de buis van Eustachius open te houden door zijn neus drie keer per dag te druppelen of te verstuiven met een fysiologische zoutoplossing. Zo verklein je de kans op een oorontsteking.

Tips voor een snel herstel
* Voelt je kind zich ziek of heeft hij koorts, dan kun je hem een paracetamolzetpil geven om de pijn en koorts te verlichten.
* Een van de beste remedies tegen ziekte: rust.
* Zorg dat je kind voldoende te drinken binnenkrijgt.
* Probeer de luchtwegen open te houden. Dit kun je doen door neusspray te gebruiken, bijvoorbeeld fysiologische zoutoplossing of een speciale kinderneusspray.
* Vertrouw je het echt niet of duurt de ziekte te lang, neem dan altijd contact op met je huisarts.

(bron: jongegezinnen.nl)

----------


## fc339044

ben verslaaft aan neusdruppels,merknaam privine.weet U mischien een minder schadelijk merk dat ook help? alvast bedankt.groetjes.

----------


## afra1213

Vooral geen antibiotica gebruiken lees onderstaande artikel, bewezen door het UMC

Nieuwe oorontsteking door antibioticum

Een oorontsteking bij jonge kinderen behandelen met antibiotica vergroot de kans dat de ontsteking binnen 2,5 jaar terugkomt. Dat concluderen onderzoekers van het UMC Utrecht in het tijdschrift British Medical Journal van 1 juli. Ze pleiten voor terughoudend gebruik van antibiotica bij kinderen met oorontsteking. 

In het onderzoek werden 168 kinderen met een acute oorontsteking behandeld met het antibioticum amoxycilline of met een placebo. Na 2,5 jaar analyseerden de onderzoekers via een vragenlijst aan de ouders de gezondheid van de kinderen ná de oorontsteking. Het blijkt dat kinderen die met het antibioticum behandeld zijn twintig procent meer kans hebben op een nieuwe oorontsteking. De ontsteking kwam terug in 47 van de 75 kinderen (63 procent) in de antibioticumgroep en slechts in 37 van de 86 kinderen (43 procent) in de placebogroep. Overigens ondergingen kinderen in de placebogroep wel vaker chirurgische ingrepen aan keel, neus of oren. 

Het is voor het eerst dat de langetermijneffecten van antibioticagebruik bij jonge kinderen op deze manier onderzocht worden. Epidemioloog dr. Maroeska Rovers van het Julius Centrum van het UMC Utrecht leidde het onderzoek. “De resultaten betekenen dat we voorzichtig moeten zijn met het gebruik van antibiotica bij kinderen met een oorontsteking. Misschien beïnvloeden antibiotica het immuunsysteem en worden de kinderen daardoor vatbaarder voor nieuwe infecties. Bovendien kan onnodig gebruik van antibiotica tot resistentie leiden, waardoor toekomstige infecties moeilijker behandelbaar zijn.” 

Acute oorontsteking (acute otitis media) is een van de meest voorkomende infecties bij jonge kinderen. Het is ook de belangrijkste oorzaak van antibioticagebruik in deze groep. De huidige NHG-richtlijn adviseert antibiotica bij een selecte groep van kinderen onder de 2 jaar, en een afwachtend beleid bij kinderen boven de 2 jaar. 

Het onderzoek is uitgevoerd in 53 huisartsenpraktijken in Nederland. Bij het begin van het onderzoek waren de kinderen een half tot twee jaar oud.

Meer informatie: 
UMC Utrecht 
afdeling patiëntenservice 
088 - 755 6208


Mijn ervaring is 2 keer per dag een druppel melkzuur in het oor en daarna 2 x per dag 
1 druppel Propolis is het oor dan geneest het snel

----------


## Flogiston

Goed verhaal!

Je laat hier heel mooi de zelf-kritische en zelf-verbeterende houding zien van de reguliere medische wetenschap. Als een behandeling toch niet zo goed blijkt te werken als men dacht, wordt dat gesignaleerd. Geen geheimzinnigheid, gewoon open en eerlijk alles bespreken.

Dit is het resultaat dat deze onderzoekers nu hebben gevonden. Hebben ze het goed? Of hebben ze toch iets over het hoofd gezien?

De enige manier om dat te ontdekken is, dit gewoon "in de groep te gooien" en er met alle andere artsen, wereldwijd, open en eerlijk over te praten.

Als ze het fout hebben, dan zien duizend paar ogen meer dan één paar ogen, en wordt de fout ontdekt. Dan weten we toch weer wat zekerder dat de huidige behandeling de beste is, en dat is positief.

Als ze het goed hebben, dan zal de hele wereld dat zien, en op zoek gaan naar een andere, betere methode. Ook dan komen we uiteindelijk uit op een betere behandeling, en dat is positief.

Wat je hier beschrijft is dus heel gewoon de bekende wetenschappelijke methode. Zoals je ziet, maakt het niet uit wat er uiteindelijk uitkomt - het resultaat zal sowieso positief zijn.

----------

